# Bow Press Plans: Any Interest in Parts Only



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

I am planning on building a bow press based on the plans provided by Midlife Crisis. Thanks Midlife.

I have a source for making the square tubing parts per spec. at a low price through a supplier of my business. He has told me that once he is set up he can run several with ease but does not want to make some, stop, make more, stop, etc. Since I do not have all the power tools needed to do all the metal work, I felt this would be the way to go. Get all the parts and build from the "KIT".

If there is INTEREST, let me know. I do not need a commitment but just a level of serious interest. Based on the number of folks interested, he will give a firm price. I am not in this to make any money, just get a good price for the parts for all on AT. I also believe that this is a way to procure the parts and ship them without building the entire press and paying the shipping charges that go along with a large heavy item.

If there is interest, please post or PM me. If all parts are needed, bolts, washers, heater hose, boat spool rollers, etc., I will prepare that as well. If that is the case, I will ask my son to put the kits together and charge a nominal fee to do so ($5-10). All costs will be out in the open, nothing hidden, including shipping. And, if there is another member who has a better source or price, we can go with it and all save.

I am in no hurry but would like to get started soon.


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

Sir can you post a picture of the press you are building I have wanted to build a press for some time but have been unable to locate some items. The kit idea may be just what I’m looking for thanks mike


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd be inerested definatley in the kit, and maybe all parts.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

here is the link to the thread by midlife crisis, that shows the plans and photos.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=226965


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Definitely interested. Thanks.


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*Bow Press Kit*

5 interested so far between posts and PM.

Keep 'em coming. I will keep a count through the weekend and then get pricing. Hopefully a volume discount!!!!!:wink:


----------



## redryder66 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd definitely be interested in the cut pieces. I'd pick up the jack, and ancillary nuts and bolts locally to keep shipping weight down.


----------



## bearintex (Jan 14, 2006)

redryder66 said:


> I'd definitely be interested in the cut pieces. I'd pick up the jack, and ancillary nuts and bolts locally to keep shipping weight down.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Very interested!!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Okay...*

How much for the "kit"?


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Great idea!*

I know I would want one, maybe two or three...more? Depending on the price.
Tom


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*Bow Press Kit Pricing*



jtoddthreejs said:


> 5 interested so far between posts and PM.
> 
> Keep 'em coming. I will keep a count through the weekend and then get pricing. Hopefully a volume discount!!!!!:wink:


I am tallying count through the weekend and will send in for quote on Monday. As soon as I get the pricing, I will post and PM.

Thanks All.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Definitely interested.:thumbs_up


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

Also interested! Hope the price is good, that would be great!


----------



## WiscTrav (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm somewhat interested. How long is the main bar going to be? How many holes are going to be drilled on the main bar (to fit all lengths of risers)?

I'd really like to see someone make parts available for the Swackhammer press. I've love to build a X-press style bowpress.


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm interested as well


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

Got it. Posts and PM's are over 12.


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

WiscTrav said:


> I'm somewhat interested. *How long* is the main bar going to be? *How many holes* are going to be drilled on the main bar (to fit all lengths of risers)?


I'm interested too, would like to second this question though as the pics in the original press thread make it look a little small.....


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*Dimensions*



CheopisIV said:


> I'm interested too, would like to second this question though as the pics in the original press thread make it look a little small.....


 All,

I will have a drawing made which shows the overall dimensions. It will include multiple holes for adjustment of both sets of rollers. 

This is really becoming a project!:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

You have my full interest in this , but will this press the new Hoyt Trykons ?


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

I am definately interested, possibly it a whole kit depending on the price. Thanks for what you are doing.


----------



## ridgeman (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm definately interested. Like redryder I would pick up the jack and bolts to keep the shipping weight down.


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

....shipping weight/cost is gonna be another consideration for me; I live a long way from the rest of you Mericans up in Canadaland, but lets look at that next week  This really IS a wonderful treat you're offering us


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*I assume positive intent!*



CheopisIV said:


> ....shipping weight/cost is gonna be another consideration for me; I live a long way from the rest of you Mericans up in Canadaland, but lets look at that next week  This really IS a wonderful treat you're offering us


Mexican's? There is room for ALL here on AT, eh!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

ridgeman said:


> I'm definately interested. Like redryder I would pick up the jack and bolts to keep the shipping weight down.


Excellent idea. This makes it even more appealing.


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

jtoddthreejs said:


> Mexican's? There is room for ALL here on AT, eh!


Not MeXicans, MeRicans...


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

CheopisIV said:


> Not MeXicans, MeRicans...



OOPS!

Thanks for that!!!


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

I'd also be interested in the cut tubes if it's not to expensive.


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*bow press*

Count me in on the kit. I too can pick up the jack and bolts to keep the shipping cost down. 

I took a look at the plans and this is just the ticket I have been looking for.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

jtoddthreejs - this is a great idea. I wish you'd thought of it before I built mine! :darkbeer:


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*I will buy you a beverage of your choice!*



Midlife Crisis said:


> jtoddthreejs - this is a great idea. I wish you'd thought of it before I built mine! :darkbeer:


After I saw all the hits to your plans, I thought that if I was going to do this for one, why not find out who is really interested and get a bunch made. It should save a lot of folks (like myself) the metalworking parts as I do not have the equipment to do it myself. However I have contacts that can do this kind of thing very reasonably. My issue is the cost of a new bow press. It is out of reach for the average hunter.

I too am in Fairfield County, CT. When I get the first parts made, I will buy you that beverage.

Best Regards,
Todd


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*bump*

bump


----------



## HT Redneck (Sep 9, 2004)

Count me in, I would definatley be interested. 

BTW You cassn get a 2T bottle jack for this exact purpose from wally world for $8.

HTR


----------



## drain (May 15, 2006)

also interested depending on price


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I would be interested.


----------



## sunnenman (Jul 26, 2003)

I may also be interested.
sunnenman


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

I would be interested in the frame parts


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*Bow Press Kit Status UPDATE!*

Supplier needed more detailed prints. I am working on them and will get them back to the supplier early next week. Stay tuned.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## redryder66 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Dimensions*

How long are you planning to make the main beam?:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

Any info on the price at all yet?


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where are we at?*

Where are we at on this thread? Is this going to happen? Any idea of the cost yet? Just curious and wanting to know something.


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*Bow Press Kit Status*

Got the final prints today and had to make corrections. Should be complete by the end of the day and quote complete by mid week.

Like I said before, this day job keeps getting in the way!


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*Prints completed and off for Quote!*

Got the final prints and they are now off for a quote. 

I will have one set made to validate the prints, then get orders.

Stay tuned!

Regards.
Todd


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

So how long are we thinking here?


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Todd,

Any updates yet?


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

Just returned from another business trip.

Will call again today. I had a lot of interest from this supplier at first and I do not know if he got busy or just does not want to do this. It is frustrating but I will keep everyone posted as I want a press too!!!!!


----------



## MSUDAWG (Jun 28, 2006)

*Kit*

I'm very interested in the kit. Just let me know the price.


----------



## dleyland (Jun 10, 2004)

*press*

Interested also.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

count me in as well


----------



## Senator1979 (Jun 30, 2004)

*I know this is repetative for you, but......*

I'm interested as well, once you get final pricing of what cut pieces only would cost. Thanks

Senator1979


----------



## phesant (Mar 11, 2006)

*Me too*

I'm intrested in the kit, when you have the price I'd like to know... Thanx


----------

